# Share a song you recently fell in love with



## Octavarium

...whether you only just discovered it, rediscovered it, or didn't "get it" until now.

To get things started:

Having spent this weekend away with my family, we were driving back, 70s songs on the radio. I hadn't heard this one before, but I really like it.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## jayoung81

Can't do links yet, not enough post but My Sharona by the Kinks is one of those songs

Years ago I would listen to this as a kid. When I heard this when I was older I was like "Damn Sharona!"
Amazing what we miss as kids huh?


----------



## Ausserirdische

Hence my username.


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## StunnedFox

Joy Division have always been one of those bands on the periphery of my music taste; I see them mentioned alongside other artists I like, things like that, but of the songs of theirs I've heard, none yet have taken my fancy. But this one kind of does... hard to say how much I like it just yet:


----------



## JTHearts

well this is the song I most recently fell in love with, but that was a few weeks ago


----------



## Scarlet Eyes




----------



## Innogen

Video game music is so underrated.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Innogen said:


> Video game music is so underrated.



Touhou music FTW.


----------



## Morn

Kimbra. 
She is all class. You get the sense she is a determined and perfectionist musician, I find her inspiring.

(note the song actually begins at 1:30 )


----------



## wastethenight




----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa




----------



## Kore

Great thread idea =) *hugs* I feel so happy right now, free hugs!


----------



## Morn

airotciV said:


> Great thread idea =) *hugs* I feel so happy right now, free hugs!


:suspicion:


----------



## Lemxn

Even if I always liked it, now It's different. It represents a very recent special moment in my life. I am in love with this song.


----------



## Kore

Morn said:


> :suspicion:












Beware, this song will get stuck in your head. I'm cooking jumping around my kitchen going 



> Wack fol'a day diddle dee day do
> Je-le-le-le-len-o, je-le-le-le-len-o
> Fiddle daddle day diddle dee day do
> Ho ri fidhe ra hurì
> 
> Wack fol'a day diddle dee day do
> Je-le-le-le-len-o, je-le-le-le-len-o
> Fiddle daddle day diddle dee day do
> Ho ri fidhe ra hurì


----------



## Capellia

Found this yesterday in fact:


----------



## Narcissus

airotciV said:


> Beware, this song will get stuck in your head. I'm cooking jumping around my kitchen going


Oooooooh! Awww yeah! I've been to their concert once and they played this as an opnening song. I never ever freaked out so much before. Love it.


----------



## Ausserirdische

I got quite a few of those lately:


----------



## Narcissus

I'm on a big Rush trip lately




and high five to @Paranoid Android for 2112 aw yessss


----------



## Narcissus

There's one song from a more folky side, though. It's so damn beautiful. And it sounds like 60s despite being quite new.


----------



## Real Observer

Recently came upon this gem. Searched high and low for the album. Seems it never came out on CD. Gonna rip the vinyl again. Geez, Chambers Brother - Love,Peace and Happiness all over again...





Than there's this one. Beautiful, gentle song. Very calming and mellow.





And last one. I recently started learning Scottish Gaelic. For funs mainly. Doing research for study material I came over this great song.


----------



## Morn

Thinking of an ESFJ I know.


----------



## Beetle

Fist of Fire by Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman, Howe...basically former Yes members who didn't like the direction the band was heading and formed their own short lived band. It's still very 80's sounding (but still prog rock), but I think it's a very cool song that I can see being in an 80s fantasy movie.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca




----------



## Dakris




----------



## Morn

A classic Australian road trip song by the Aussie band AC/DC.
This song is about the 5000km 4 day drive from Sydney to Perth, much of which is through the most harsh and desolate outback desert. Passing through the outback, it felt like they were driving into hell.


----------



## Kore




----------



## HermioneG

I can't stop listening to, singing along with this one...


----------



## nO_d3N1AL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Kl_13SCBqo

Anything by this artist. Melodic trance is seriously underrated but this guy makes the best and nobody's heard of him.


----------



## QueCueYew

Normally I don't like the style, but this is infectious.


----------



## Dakris




----------



## ninjahitsawall

Recently? Hmm. 











^That's the first time heard it.. so..

Not much luck feeling less recent stuff lately (other than what I already like). There's this one though


----------



## starscream430

I BLESS THE RAINS DOWN IN AFFFRRRICCCAAAA!!!! *waves hands back and forth :laughing:*


----------



## Feather Yewfrost




----------



## yet another intj




----------



## BigMac123




----------



## Psychophant

I wouldn't say I fell in love with it.. it's such a simple song and I've heard it many times and posted it in threads before, but I do appreciate it more now for some odd reason.

This deserves mention too:





Most of Forward Escape by Tipper too. 

Sorry, but I hate Ex's and Ohs so much. Such a stupid and unoriginal song, and what a boring, overused title.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

You're the inspiration by Chicago


----------



## Lemxn

Snake Aya said:


> I did send it to someone you know...














> Outside of silly jokes, I love Trevor's work, he's a very talented and kind musician, look up his song. He has a sound which is very similar to Depeche Mode but more... ...sensual.



I will start listen to his work and let you know:wink:


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## badpun

First song I've ever listened to by Nick Cave, but it made me fall in love with his music.


----------



## ObservantFool




----------



## Fern




----------



## Angina Jolie

Most of this artists songs make me feel so good and emotional


----------



## HisPar

Wow, and I know, where have I been?




Exactly my feelings.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

_Memories
I want to give them to you
So you can see what we left there

When all hope bleeds out
All that remains is doubt
Could have left it all for you
For tomorrow
_


----------



## SevSevens




----------



## Necrox




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Octavarium




----------



## mushr00m

Not so much particular songs but I discovered this band. It's very relevant to the culture in the UK right now in places, it resonates a lot. But, I should warn is immersed in bad language and may offend. So raw!


----------



## scabby_renegade

Happiness by Elliott Smith.

Its amazing


----------



## NylonSmiles

I've been listening to them a lot since then but the first time I heard this song I was like, "what is this gorgeousness and gorgeousity?!


----------



## Octavarium




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Refound love.


----------



## The_Wanderer




----------



## blahblehmeh

Garden City Movement "Best of Times"


----------



## Watchtower




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

This glory.


----------



## ReverieInSight

I've known it for a long time now, but only recently I _really_ understood in depth what it is about. Never really looked at the lyrics, and the language barrier sometimes does make it harder to get them just by listening to it.


----------



## Morn

Pet Shop Boys. 
It is true, 'You live in a time of decay'. I share in this songs sense of disgust at modern culture.


----------



## Jakuri

Already shared in the song typing thread, but felt I needed to share this here also.

In short, this is sung by the final bosses of a video game (Infel & Nenesha), where the protagonist _et al._ had to battle as they had disagreements on their visions to make people (in the game universe) happy.

This is a song recorded by a doujin group...and the title implies that this would be the song they would have sung had they shared the protagonist's party's vision. I knew I&N meant well, so I felt their vision was at least achieved if non-canon. Understanding their feelings, beautiful lyrics, soft melodies...it was a great combination to touch something deep in my heart.

In more details (big spoiler alert if you want to play the Ar Tonelico series)

* *





From EXA_PICO Universe wiki:

Here, she used Nenesha's Heart of the Land to make her appear again on the real world, and announced her plan: free the souls of the people from their bodies, by casting an enhanced version of the Ascension, called Sublimation, over the entire world. She believed that at this point this was the only reasonable choice, given that Metafalica was never going to be success, and the Will of Ar Ciel had already shown how much it despised the people by making its own surface inhospitable.

Croix tried to convince her that there was still hope for Metafalica and for the people, given he had seen with his own eyes how much the people suffered, rejoiced, and finally, came together, all for the same ideal. He also told her that despite life being filled with hardships, these hardships would later on become fond memories because of how they managed to overcome them, and would allow them to grow as people. However, Infel replied that if they were doomed to feel such a great pain in exchange for that growth, she would never want that to happen, and after saying that they wouldn't have a say on the matter, both she and Nenesha began singing Sublimation.

Instantly, the skies began to darken, and the stars and the moon began vanishing. Everything started shaking, which Jakuri explained it was because all of the waves in the world were undulating. Croix threatened them with forcing them to stop the song, but Infel and Nenesha just suggested them to play a game in which they would bet the futures they wanted for the world: if Croix's group won, they would stop Sublimation, but if they won, they would just continue with it. They also forced them to do it by saying that if they didn't take them on, they would continue interfering with their attempts at creating Metafalica doing whatever it was necessary, no matter if they lost. Croix accepted, which caused them to turn all the trees from the Sky Plains into a massive abomination called Ryuju, and sent it to attack them. Cloche severely weakened it by using the combined powers of all the IPDs into a massive Replekia blast, and Croix and his friends fought long and hard, until Ryuju was felled.

Croix once again told Infel that he thought that the world still had potential and asked her to allow them to try creating Metafalica. He promised that if they failed again, she would be free to do whatever she wanted with the world. For a moment, Infel began giving in and told them that if they showed her that they could create Metafalica, she would think about giving them a chance. However, she got caught into the influence of Nenesha's Heart of the Land, and because of this, both Nenesha and herself challenged Croix and his friends to a final battle, declaring that their only goal was making everyone in the world happy.


----------



## Mzku

found this a year or so ago and fall in love with this song everytime i replay it


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Just this.


----------



## Mzku




----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## kou




----------



## WickerDeer

I don't know if I'm in love with it, but I definitely have a crush on it. 






Thanks to @attic posting in the INFP music thread.


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

Look Up at the Sky-Laura Shigihara


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I normally don't give 10's "emo" music a chance since it lacks the nostalgia factor that 00's emo music has for me, but this song is just perfect for my favorite anime character Tetsuo.


----------



## Trout

Of the "didn't get it until now" variety.


----------



## katemess

It's not a song I recently fell in love with. It's a version that I've recently fallen in love with.


----------



## DavidDHall

The cure - lovesong


----------



## Jakuri




----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

All of the yes:


----------



## Kore

LuvGen said:


>


Oh wow, yes. I LOVE A New Error and now this. Damn Moderat..


----------



## starscream430

Yeah...I liked the new Bond theme. That being said, the movie had a weak last act :dry:


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## BelovedDay

Haven't heard any of the Phantom of the Opera music since I was child, I rewatched the movie (along with some videos on youtube) and renewed my love for it with fervour.


----------



## SimplyRivers

I've also been listening to Studio Killers, and I love them so much.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

It's more like recently fell in love with for the second time. 

The entire album is gorgeous. Loving their stuff.


----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## shazam

Downtooown do do


----------



## DailyNewspeak

Something about this sentimental song resonates with me. People complain that the video doesn't fit the song, which I don't agree with. I think the video is perfect. 

Also Maisie Williams <3


----------



## Energumen

"To Sir, With Love" by Lulu
"One Tin Soldier" covered by Coven
"The Sound of Silence" by Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Real Observer

I found out this totally awesome online radio that only ever plays 1964-1968 garage music. Hooked


----------



## ninjahitsawall

I've heard this song before but wasn't really feeling it until earlier today. Then I read about it and liked it even more.. it has some layered meaning. 


* *






> We purposely made "Otherside" one word. This represents that The Otherside is a place or an idea. We have seen many people overcome trials and tribulations in their life and this is an anthem of sorts for finding that destination of triumph or success. This is what the song means to me. However to Ryan Williams (guitarist) it means something completely different. And without speaking for him I would say his meaning is about the insignificance of our actions here on earth when we will all come out on the otherside. So it's your choice and your will to make good decisions here.





I relate to both interpretations, especially the part about it being an idea or place . Almost wish it was a message from my parents growing up, because I feel like I'm always cycling through this kinda thing since childhood.


----------



## johnnyyukon

No idea in hell what the lyrics mean, think it's Hindi. This is should be a double post in "confessions" as I LOVE indian/Bollywood music.


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## piano

johnnyyukon said:


> No idea in hell what the lyrics mean, think it's Hindi. This is should be a double post in "confessions" as I LOVE indian/Bollywood music.


haha i love it too. i put on bollywood music whenever i feel like dancing and it freaks my younger sister out. there's an indian CD i always play in the car when my mom and i ride together and this is one of my favourite songs from it. you might like it.


----------



## johnnyyukon

i cant play the piano said:


> haha i love it too. i put on bollywood music whenever i feel like dancing and it freaks my younger sister out. there's an indian CD i always play in the car when my mom and i ride together and this is one of my favourite songs from it. you might like it.


ha, yeah, beautiful.

funny thing, as much as I love it, i have virtually zero mp3s or even a single known artist of Indian music. but the drums, the tabla, oh baby.

Soooooo....feel free to pm, or vm or whatever, send me some goodies! That song was light and lovely, but I also like the higher energy songs when all the characters break out into dance, haha.



I heard characters never kiss in all of Bollywood. Wonder...

India was my fav country hands down. annnnnd now I want chicken masala, inferno hot.


----------



## piano

johnnyyukon said:


> ha, yeah, beautiful.
> 
> funny thing, as much as I love it, i have virtually zero mp3s or even a single known artist of Indian music. but the drums, the tabla, oh baby.
> 
> Soooooo....feel free to pm, or vm or whatever, send me some goodies! That song was light and lovely, but I also like the higher energy songs when all the characters break out into dance, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard characters never kiss in all of Bollywood. Wonder...
> 
> India was my fav country hands down. annnnnd now I want chicken masala, inferno hot.


i'm not familiar with the names of individual artists or groups either, but i seem to be that way with a lot of music, especially foreign. when i want to listen to catchy, upbeat hind(u/i?) music i just google "bollywood dance songs" and make do with whatever i can find, but if i come across anything especially good i'll link you... somewhere... somehow... sometime, in the near, maybe faraway, future. as for whether they kiss or not i don't know for sure because i never watch them. i like oriental music best though, like this:






also this:


----------



## WalterMitty

@johnnyyukon & @i cant play the piano

Sorry in advance for intervening, but I saw you two like to listen to Bollywood songs, so I thought I'd share two of my favourite songs











And the 'Yama Yama' song was a project by a French guy (Father of one of the Daft Punk members) with Japanese singers 






On-topic:

Been listening to this song non-stop for the past two days and practicising the dance of the men in the video


----------



## johnnyyukon

i cant play the piano said:


> i'm not familiar with the names of individual artists or groups either, but i seem to be that way with a lot of music, especially foreign. when i want to listen to catchy, upbeat hind(u/i?) music i just google "bollywood dance songs" and make do with whatever i can find, but if i come across anything especially good i'll link you... somewhere... somehow... sometime, in the near, maybe faraway, future. as for whether they kiss or not i don't know for sure because i never watch them. i like oriental music best though, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> also this:





WalterMitty said:


> @johnnyyukon & @i cant play the piano
> 
> Sorry in advance for intervening, but I saw you two like to listen to Bollywood songs, so I thought I'd share two of my favourite songs
> 
> 
> And the 'Yama Yama' song was a project by a French guy (Father of one of the Daft Punk members) with Japanese singers


Wow, I did not know that. I spent like 30 minutes trying to even find the foreign language lyrics, much less translate them. No luck : (


But not at all. both youz, I definitely appreciate the suggestions and will download soon.



pro tip: you can download youtube videos as mp3s or videos for free using: convert2mp3.net - Online Video converter - Convert Youtube, Dailymotion, Vevo, Clipfish and MyVideo videos online to MP3, MP4 and more formats - download your music for free


----------



## roadki77

the riptide by beirut also elephant gun by beirut. hella beautz


----------



## mangodelic psycho




----------



## Szebora




----------



## Octavarium

I just discovered and fell in love with this song, by Norwegian band Gazpacho, as it was on a playlist of songs from 2015 that Spotify thought I might like, but had missed. If you like this, the album it's from (Molok) is very much worth a listen. I haven't listened to any of their other albums yet, but definitely will.


----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## shadowofyourheart_27

This is my favorite song at the moment: Cosmic Love-Florence+the Machine
This is a song my friend showed me and I fell in love with: A Change is Gonna Come- Sam Cooke


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## SimplyRivers




----------



## Ghostsoul




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## WalterMitty

Shame his records are too expensive to buy.


----------



## Angina Jolie




----------



## Energumen

"Won't Be Long" by The Hives.


----------



## Watchtower




----------



## cassycook23




----------



## AddictiveMuse

Ever listened to Billie Holiday when it's raining? It's lovely.


----------



## cassycook23




----------



## Owtoo

This, among others <3


__
https://soundcloud.com/killj%2Fyou-have-another-lover


----------



## Morn

__
https://soundcloud.com/stephen-anderson%2Fturn-my-crimson-into-white


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I might be able to warm up to this new album after all...


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## sudo




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## BatFlapClap




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## Energumen




----------



## Octavarium

I've actually known this song for a long time; when I was a child, my Mum had this album and, as I recall, played it in the car quite often. I fell in love with the album then, and I remember requesting it on at least one journey. In fact, I was aware of Paul McCartney before I knew he was a member of The Beatles. I just decided to track down this song again, as I could remember the melody well, having heard the classical version more recently, but couldn't remember the name of the song or the album. And what a beautiful melody it is!


----------



## Cuthalion




----------



## festerous




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Clyme

More coming later when I have time.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Epherion




----------



## Cephalonimbus




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Ausserirdische

I've been _really _addicted to this lately. Not so much now, but I was a few days ago. The way the song and its name sound happy, but actually the title is referencing the Valentine's Day Massacre and the lyrics talk about school shooters. The way Mr. Bowie stares at the camera and smiles like a psycopath. The way he holds the instrument he's playing like a gun, and how its shadow looks like one at some point. It's all so subtle and amazing.


----------



## Riven

This song's probably the closest to my taste in pop music. CBA to post others right now.


----------



## shazam

Major Tom said:


> I've been _really _addicted to this lately. Not so much now, but I was a few days ago. The way the song and its name sound happy, but actually the title is referencing the Valentine's Day Massacre and the lyrics talk about school shooters. The way Mr. Bowie stares at the camera and smiles like a psycopath. The way he holds the instrument he's playing like a gun, and how its shadow looks like one at some point. It's all so subtle and amazing.


The great guitarist Joe Satriani would always reference Bowie in how he would sing a song to an audience from a different perspective. I can't give you a song in which Satriani demonstrates this, but Bowie's definitely on Satch's mind.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

oops, it was actually this song,

because the rhythm and tempo is so spastic and weird. 

I couldn't stand this album when it first came out but it really grew on me after repeat listening. It's actually really good (cheesy on purpose)


----------



## Octavarium




----------



## Energumen

"The Ballad of Peter Pumpkinhead" as covered by Crash Test Dummies
"Scarborough Fair" rendered by Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## cotti




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Morn

_'In the dismal future, we'll all be affixed to our respective wires and screens, dreaming about being virtually with the one that you love.'
_



That's the present not the future.... anyway I love this song.


----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Morn

I really dig this one, it has electronica experimentation combined with the fun of pop.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Count Raven

Dat voice


----------



## The red spirit

and whole Disturbed discography


----------



## Dissonance

It evokes so many different moods and images. I have a lot of favorite moments.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

This makes my heart hurt.


----------



## SoulScream




----------



## SoulScream

AddictiveMuse said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes my heart hurt.


Awesome song! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

SoulScream said:


> Awesome song! Thanks for sharing.


My pleasure ^^


----------



## bleghc




----------



## Hypaspist

Old and I've been listening to it for a while now, but I've just gained a new appreciation for it.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes




----------



## Baby Spidey




----------



## SummerHaze

song i love myself by Kendrick Lamar now it's my fvorite one


----------



## fanbrits

the civil wars kingdom come


----------



## shazam




----------



## Schmendricks




----------



## Laze




----------



## Energumen




----------



## wickedly




----------



## jade09




----------



## Aridela




----------



## Dakris

Couldn't find the whole song on YouTube


----------



## Noordenwind

Identikit, by Radiohead

broken hearts make it rain


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I love songs like this, it just feels like I'm floating. So perfect.


----------



## Maye

"Comet" by Pierce Pettis is another one I've fallen in love with recently.


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Energumen




----------



## Strangemind102

Don't have enough posts to post a link but at the moment I can not stop listening to Radiohead - Iron Lung.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

I recently have a better respect for Michael Jackson. I grew up listening to alternative rock mostly, I wasn't a fan of hip hop or anything related. My baby is a huge fan of Jackson, so lately I've been listening to a lot of his music. Can you Imagine there a some of his songs I have never heard. :shocked:....Rock was always my thing, but now I'm getting more into other types of music. My baby is into everything, so its nice when he introduces me to different types of songs he knows I will love.


----------



## shazam

Nice, catchy tune. Not in love but it's a good one.


----------



## Energumen




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## Maye




----------



## wastethenight




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## Mzku




----------



## OkayKay




----------



## Jakuri




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Lycrester




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## lovelydragons

Something Wild by Lindsey Stirling and Hero by Family of the Year (can't post links yet)


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## PoePoe

Brandon Skeie - So Bad (EDWYNN x TIKAL X Spirix Remix


----------



## svenze




----------



## Ghostcolors




----------



## Jakuri

This is sung by an utaite, but there is something about her voice that keeps me listening to this...as for the song itself, I fell in love a while ago already, but this particular version? I fell in love definitely recently. Translation (also the official version by Shikata Akiko) is also posted.


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Jakuri




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Dopey

♪~ ᕕ(ᐛ)ᕗ


----------



## andriya

I love the song I'm so lonely broken angel.


----------



## strawberryLola

I think I've been in love with this song for over a month now.. the video production is just _pure_ magic, and the song? Need I say more?


----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## wilson

I'm so lonely broken angel. I love this song.


----------



## Catwalk




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## perpetuallyreticent




----------



## Flow Ozzy

Oh Tommy Shelby ...


----------



## Maye

I love the melancholy and the vivid imagery in this song.. not that I relate to it personally, but I still find it haunting. I imagine driving through a dry landscape and feeling forlorn and epic, as I have occasionally


----------



## bleghc

Not the song itself (I've liked it for a while), but this specific cover.


----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## huhman

[video]https://eu2.proxysite.com/process.php?d=x5B99FmPCRZLiN7LQFXWwMdJOjQXi39xppqhnSGpu%2F2vO2yOfVE9&b=1&f=norefer[/video]


----------



## LibertyPrime




----------



## KattyLu

Sia – The Greatest (feat. Kendrick Lamar)


----------



## leftover crack




----------



## Lollapalooza

Love this


----------



## Penny




----------



## Maybe




----------



## Lombardy poplar

old new


----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## huhman




----------



## The red spirit




----------



## Payaso




----------



## elevatorman

Unfortunately not on Youtube yet.
https://mikesempert.bandcamp.com/track/we-are-enough


----------



## a crack in the sky

Rockabye by Clean Bandit. That song is so powerful.


----------



## Laze

The part at 1:50 sounds so mesmerizing to me. Yes, Spell Checker, mesmerize with a Z, you can fuck off with your American version.


----------



## g_w

Only with the video. I suspect INFx 's would like it...


----------



## tinyheart

I can appreciate the composition. roud:

I was listening to this while doing an astronomy project. I was laughing imagining Stephen Hawking flying through space like WOOSH~~~~


----------



## Riven




----------



## versace

The last minute is my favorite part. This song is so beautiful it makes my heart feel all soft.


----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## DanielLee555

Gribi - Liubov


----------



## crazitaco

I'll admit I didn't really care for this song much at first, considered it one of the groups' least interesting songs, but it's really grown on me after hearing it multiple times.
The instrumentals are friggin *grandioso*, and the lyrics are cute <3


----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Librarian

Really into the band as a whole, actually. Especially Shot in the Dark, Frozen and Stand my Ground. As for this one, probably my favorite, it is symbolic and somewhat dark, while conveying hope as well. The message as I interpret it is unique; life as you know it may not be perfect or even close to perfect but there is still a part of your life that is important and for that you will always fight for it, will always need to fight for it. My family has often been through struggles and events that broke us down, yet we wouldn't trade each other for a life without such pain. Life may have sucked but as long as we had each other we had something to fight for, a future worth getting to. That's why I like Paradise, anyway.


----------



## ethylene

Perfect for tango. ^_^


----------



## shazam

Well obviously... enguin:


----------



## piece in quite

How did I never know of this??? It's perfect


----------



## Skeletalz




----------



## Sylarz

unts, unts, unts, baby


----------



## shazam

Yeah... play it smokey, ya cunt.


----------



## Not that guy

Been listening to "Childish Gambino - Redbone" for the last couple of weeks on repeat.
"My peanut butter chocolate cake with Kool-Aid"


----------



## easter




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## He's a Superhero!

I keep listening to this song...


----------



## Kajada




----------



## psyche

Something soothing about it to me...


----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Laze




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Bijoux




----------



## piece in quite

I am in loveee!!! Thank you Josey Rebelle for introducing me to this sweet, sexy, gorgeous, insightful piece of 7 minutes through your radio show.


----------



## Energumen




----------



## Glitter Polska

I discovered this song recently. It inspired my name.


----------



## heymoon

i listened to this album for a while after it first came out, but i always skipped this song. just recently i came back to it and discovered this gem.


----------



## Not that guy

subzhero said:


> The lyrics are pretty messed up, that is probably the reason I liked it so much. :biggrin:



"I hate my wife and her boyfriend too."

Ok, that made me laugh.


----------



## motherofdragonslover

I'm in love with this song. So much enguin:


----------



## Ultio

Asity said:


> I'm listening to this album daily for a week now. Just love the sound of it.


Damn this is good! It's like Swallow the Sun and Insomnium had a baby lol. Not too slow to be doom-metal nor too fast to be melodeath. I like it!


----------



## Asity

Ultio said:


> Damn this is good! It's like Swallow the Sun and Insomnium had a baby lol. Not too slow to be doom-metal nor too fast to be melodeath. I like it!


Yay! Do you know Batushka? You may not like it if you're not into doom, but that's another thing I've been listening to a lot lately. And just yesterday bought tickets to a festival to see them live; will be good.


----------



## Ultio

Asity said:


> Yay! Do you know Batushka? You may not like it if you're not into doom, but that's another thing I've been listening to a lot lately. And just yesterday bought tickets to a festival to see them live; will be good.


I enjoy doom-metal from time to time. I don't listen to metal that much - only when I am working out. I listen to classical music mostly.

Listened to Batushka for the first time, and it's quite good. It doesn't quite sound like doom. It sounds a bit like Behemoth. Thanks for sharing, though.

And what's a doom-metal concert like? I mean there are no head-banging or mosh pits, right lol? Curious, me thinks.


----------



## Asity

Ultio said:


> I enjoy doom-metal from time to time. I don't listen to metal that much - only when I am working out. I listen to classical music mostly.
> 
> Listened to Batushka for the first time, and it's quite good. It doesn't quite sound like doom. It sounds a bit like Behemoth. Thanks for sharing, though.
> 
> And what's a doom-metal concert like? I mean there are no head-banging or mosh pits, right lol? Curious, me thinks.


Mosh pits no.. but there is plenty of headbanging and casual head bobbing


----------



## tinyheart

In no way does this reflect the circumstances in my life (song is far too violent) but the fact that leaving someone despite compatibility is just so damn hard...


----------



## shazam




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Enjoying this:

__
https://soundcloud.com/foolsgoldrecs%2Fblack-atlass-haunted-paradise


__
https://soundcloud.com/foolsgoldrecs%2Fblack-atlass-exit-1
The second track is more of a cover + mashup with Bush's Swollen; at least, that's what's reminded; causing me as well to think...

on those _here_, not here._.​​


----------



## Bijoux




----------



## Riven




----------



## Starflier

This is certainly not a new song, but this performance of it is new to me and I'm in love with it.


----------



## Endologic

Certainly better than most modern pop music


----------



## dukaalmaar

And this band in general

I've been trying to find a download of their first album because I'm a bit broke to be buying CDs right now. No luck though... Almost had one earlier but it made me download a "setup" program that was in the disc drive for some reason (it was empty; I just ejected the "disc" and didn't run the program) and a chrome extension and then it started redirecting me to shady sites so I'm scanning my laptop with AVG and using my tablet at the moment to be safe


----------



## tinyheart

The Moody Blues - "Nights In White Satin"


----------



## Stawker

Gotta have sex with this song.


----------



## str00dles




----------



## ethylene

Love the percussions, and the rawness of the overall tune.


----------



## str00dles

Based on that, I think you would like Rusted Root. @ethylene


----------



## bleghc




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## azir

https://youtu.be/2pY_WobtVuQ


----------



## azir

https://youtu.be/dQLngV189IU


----------



## Allosy




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## sprinkle




----------



## OrangeYou

I got really into it driving next to a pink sunset


----------



## BNB




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## MyName

Whenever I go through a rough patch in my life I am drawn to over the top glam rock ballads for whatever reason. I recently got into the band Cockney Rebel. Here are a few of their biggest ballads-


----------



## TwoStepsAhead




----------



## lookslikeiwin

It's giving me goosebumps.


----------



## Bijoux




----------



## TwoStepsAhead




----------



## tinyheart

Been like this song but lately it just rocks.


----------



## how beautiful




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## sprinkle

I like the theme, the presentation, so I automatically liked the song as well.


----------



## Sylarz




----------



## johnnyyukon

Hey! If you're ever feeling particularly Demonic and hear the shrieking call of the Dark Ones, in the dead of night, when the moon is blood red, commanding you to Summon Abraxas and his 75 Putrid Legions of the Infernal Abyss, whip out your Sulfuric Blood Bowl and listen to this little diddy! 


LOVE this shit.....


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Lovable




----------



## Dante Scioli

Never felt so pumped up by a Medieval chant before.


----------



## Octavarium




----------



## Witch of Oreo

As russian as it gets.


----------



## Sir Kanra

So much this! 

For a horror game it's beautiful. The Depth.


----------



## Octavarium

Another Midlake one I like:






They've released 4 albums, and they're all great.


----------



## vhaydenlv

This. I'm obsessed with this song.






Great lyrics and animation.


----------



## zenobia




----------



## Penny




----------



## Introvertia

Not recently, but re-fell in love recently, once I re-encountered him on the cyber streets.


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## MercurialLife

MY SUMMER JAMMMM <3


----------



## Mange

fell

in love and played it to death


----------



## TryptamineDream




----------



## Fumetsu

No, I don't think you have to be religious to enjoy this song:


----------



## Sylarz

Two French songs recently!






So pretty.






So funky.


----------



## Destiny Lund

Rise Against- "The Violence"

Nothing More- "Go To War"


----------



## Bipedal P 314

If I headbang to this song any harder my neck will break. Go forth, my hard rocking amigos!


----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## calicobts




----------



## SuperCrimeFighter




----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## ninjahitsawall

Bipedal P 314 said:


> If I headbang to this song any harder my neck will break. Go forth, my hard rocking amigos!


ha, I love leo's covers (even though I find the puppets a little disturbing for some reason, lol). I was also just trying to cover White Wedding on guitar this weekend, but I didn't know about this!


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## ThatOneHipsterDude

Baby-Justin Bieber

It's a real work of art! I couldn't help but put it on my 'People to Dab on in the Near Future' playlist!

(I'm too lazy to link the video. Does anyone actually go through all of these and watch them? Good for you if you do. You do you. If you want to watch Baby just GO to YouTube! I'd love you forever you ACTUALLY went out of your way to watch the video. I appreciate you. I don't know who I'm talking to anymore. Good night. (Ugh, it sounds so gross saying that. Like, "Good night, grandma, make sure you put your teeth out before you go to sleep!" If you actually are going to sleep, just keep it to yourself. I'm NOT going to sleep, just so you know. Who CARES? It's not like someone's going to read to this and think, "WHOO! Jeez, I thought she was ACTUALLY going to sleep! Thank the saviour Jesus Christ that isn't going to happen, right Benjamin? *Benjamin nods from the corner, just abducted and is terrified, but will do anything to save his life. *.)


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Octavarium

On their 2nd album, Nothing but Thieves are still on top form. The title track is one of the catchiest things I've heard in a while. Be warned: if you play this, it'll be stuck in your head all day.






I really like this one as well:


----------



## Phyrrha

Fell in love with the song and the visuals


----------



## Westy365

I know it's somewhat of a mainstream song now, but it's so catchy and fun to dance to!


----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## leictreon

It means a lot to me


----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## BranchMonkey

I prefer it to Clapton's:


----------



## Mibble




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## lolalalah




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Spirited




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Reila

If by recently, you mean twenty years ago.


----------



## Sybow

Listened to much to this song in my earlier years. No idea what I stopped listening to them.


----------



## lolalalah

Sybow said:


> Listened to much to this song in my earlier years. No idea what I stopped listening to them.


I just... love _Within Temptation_. And Sharon's voice. (and this user's videos)


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Instinktual




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Energumen




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Reila




----------



## Instinktual




----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Sybow

I hope my neighbours enjoy it too


----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Cephalonimbus

So this little bugger finally got released after having been in the vault for almost 35 years :heart:


----------



## SummerHaze

Hurts - Water


----------



## Octavarium

I heard this for the first time recently and it’s one of those songs that instantly captured me with how beautiful it is.


----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Folsom

I fell in love with almost all of Lord Huron's songs recently, but this one in particular is excellent.


----------



## Wisteria

Turns out it's an LP remix, suddenly not surprised i like this version so much


----------



## The Dude




----------



## starscream430

This was a song I heard when I was younger, but I have since rediscovered it...and fell it love with it. Below is my favorite cover of the song. It's sad, nostalgic, and bittersweet - something that can describe vacations and life in general.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Lucan1010




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Fru2




----------



## NeonMidget




----------



## Sybow

Specially the part from 4:45 where the opera singer does her part and it fluently goes over into a guitar riff.


----------



## Wisteria

Basically fall for this album every time I listen to a track from it! I love LP's earlier albums, and not even just when i'm feeling emo or something.


----------



## M3m3s4ndTr4sh




----------



## Navoh

The epitome of metal


----------



## nomedaigual

I've just found this singer, Indila, and really like how she sounds.


----------



## Aryath




----------



## Dare




----------



## visceral

this song used to propel me on my 4-5am runs.
still makes me feel some sort of nostalgic desperation when i hear it - i cannot run but yearn to very much so, and so i tried and tried.


----------



## Aryath

Aryath said:


>


Unfortunately this video got canceled due to personal reasons of the artists. I'm posting their new MV of this song to support them.


----------



## Navoh

I don't quite understand the meaning behind this song but that's what makes me love it.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Found while searching a Rose...
Wondering how I've never heard of this till today...​


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

:crying:


I find it kind of fucked up that I found song yesterday from a random, and today this' trending;
yet both can relate reality...
Is what call synchronicity?​


----------



## Energumen




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## andreasdevig




----------



## visceral

Niykee Heaton starting over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimjongethan




----------



## Instinktual




----------



## Sybow

Wouldn't say I recently fell in love with it. I just recently started listening to them again, and still love them as much as I used to.


----------



## fionamarvin10

Its an afghani song.. Afa ra afa ra ya fi <3


----------



## Amine




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa

Love it love it love it!!!


----------



## Albatross




----------



## Penny




----------



## PansLabyrinth

I don't know how or why but it just makes me feel some kind of way, and I love the video.

The supposed concept of it "Some Native American traditions believe that when Death comes you have the chance to dance your last dance and Death has no choice but to watch. The wooden Native American looking into the distance is a tell tale sign of this artistic vision"


----------



## Energumen




----------



## kimjongethan




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

__
https://soundcloud.com/maudlindreamer%2Fmoonriver-cover


__
https://soundcloud.com/maudlindreamer%2Funtitled


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## strawberryLola

^Purity Ring...:heart:!


----------



## The Dude




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## TacoTach




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## AdaptingMotif

not A song but an artist ... this chick is just amazeballwowsomesause like holy frackazoids I highly recommend raiding her youtube station:


----------



## Cephalonimbus

I admire Tigran Hamasyan in general, but this song in particular is so deliciously melodramatic that I keep coming back to it. The climax gets me every time. This really is an amazing piece of music IMO.


----------



## spellama




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## pwowq

If this doesn't win...




... I'll be surprised if this didn't win.




Seriosuly thou, this one is stronk...




... THIS ONE ends on my spotify playlist actually!!


----------



## ReasonforTreason

This speaks so much truth.


----------



## Cephalonimbus




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

This song is so beautiful and it gets so much hate. The guitar riff sounds like something out of Queen. It's in Japanese though so not everyone would like it.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## 74893H




----------



## Folsom




----------



## bearlybreathing

This song calms me down so much it's not even funny. Love it.


----------



## 3CatNight




----------



## Penny




----------



## HIX




----------



## Penny




----------



## Cephalonimbus

Easily my favourite song of the year. I haven't heard a rock song this filthy in many years. Damn this band lives up to its name.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

These 2





Also this


----------



## Strawberry Lemonade

Seems very Sx 3. While I'm not sure of my own Enneagram stacking I enjoy the song either way.


----------



## horseloverfat




----------



## Pinkieshyrose

I have been trying to stop my love with escapists songs but this sounds too good






and Billie ocean eyes but that's so popular I think everyone knows it


----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Pinkieshyrose

these<em>


----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## Pinkieshyrose

This is so me if I was good a math an not empathetic though some of this is me as my brain after learning to draw thinks of shapes differently the firs part with the golden ration face and telling her earing are pretty while explaining why in great detail is me though


----------



## KSYHM

I recently started listening to K-pop, and even though there are a lot of catchy or weird songs, I found a few that I like to listen to. Amongst them is HOLUP! From BOBBY.


----------



## Sybow

Somehow makes me feel happy


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

.youtube.com/watch?v=duh6Bpf6EcY[/video]


----------



## bleghc




----------



## Pinkieshyrose

oh and this


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## Pinkieshyrose

new fav joyful song (Never heard acoustic version I like this better)


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## WarmMachines

it's an old love, not recent.


----------



## Pippi

Ooo-ooh. I want to "type" Pippi.
Ooo-ooh. I'm gonna click on the link below.
Ooo-ooh. All the cool people are typing Pippi,
And I want to be the coolest one, so I'm gonna click the link below.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Pinkieshyrose

opps I didn't know other people were not posting sorry


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## stevieg306




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## integra




----------



## DeXtinite




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Electra




----------



## Pinkieshyrose

=zVGQWw4Ap6o[/video]


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Can someone help me find a song?
I think it's a rave, eurobeat, some kind of techno song. I think it's 90s or possibly early 2000s. It has a acoustic guitar solo at the start, and the music video starts with a helicopter view of the beach or ocean with a cliff. I can't for the love of my life remember who it's by. I think it's either titled ecstasy or cocaine... yeah lol. I like the tune of the song.


----------



## integra

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Can someone help me find a song?
> I think it's a rave, eurobeat, some kind of techno song. I think it's 90s or possibly early 2000s. It has a acoustic guitar solo at the start, and the music video starts with a helicopter view of the beach or ocean with a cliff. I can't for the love of my life remember who it's by. I think it's either titled ecstasy or cocaine... yeah lol. I like the tune of the song.



* *




























if it's none of these then oh well, someone else will know it
yes lana is not to timelines but who knows, these things happen.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Goddamn I forgot how much I love this song


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

integra said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it's none of these then oh well, someone else will know it
> yes lana is not to timelines but who knows, these things happen.


Yeah its definitely none of those but thanks anyway. HIgh on the beach is definitely NOT it I hate that song lol. The song really sounds kind of eurobeat. Not modern chill techno. But thanks though.


----------



## grigter

Billie Eilish - No Time To Die


----------



## Thefabricwhichbleedstruth




----------



## Pinkieshyrose

idk why but this song calms me down lately


----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## 74893H




----------



## whispers_the_wind




----------



## Pinkieshyrose

]















[video=youtube;HNv5Fj6M4XI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?


----------



## Thefabricwhichbleedstruth




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## Crowbo

"There was still so much Melee left to play."


----------



## 74893H




----------



## VoicesofSpring




----------



## Lesoris

Billie Eilish - no time to die


----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## Sybow




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

__
https://soundcloud.com/jessiereyez%2Fapple-juice


__
https://soundcloud.com/jessiereyez%2Ffigures-2


----------



## bengesserit8675309




----------



## Albatross

I fell for it all over again:heart:


----------



## bleghc




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## ENIGMA2019

I thought I had heard all of her stuff. Letting things auto play comes in handy sometimes.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Thanks to @islandlight !


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

I'm addicted to this song right now:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

rly likin this version brilliant








first i herd of them before, but this song... their voice n dat cello... wwow


guess it nice too that there's so many beautiful things and people to look at as well lmao​


----------



## superloco3000




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

so weird, thought I already posted this the other night... wtf


----------



## Charus

Lyrics should apply to some of the peculiar members of this forum.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Hidden Citizens have some pretty awesome (re)mixes.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Charus said:


> Lyrics should apply to some of the peculiar members of this forum.


Yes... esp the ones sending PMs with this in it or posting shit like this on the forum....
"Hope ur mother gets hit by a car or something . Hope she gets raped. I no longer have a kind heart now. I no longer have a heart, at all. Good job guys. Hope ur mothers gets raped by *****. "
I kindof wish I knew who the little bitch is. Then again it looks like they are happy with their life.... I am sure things will work out for them. _smirks_


----------



## jetser

Tripwire_Desire said:


> I'm addicted to this song right now:


Yep, it's great.


----------



## tanstaafl28




----------



## basketcasket

'Sentimental' by Porcupine Tree


----------



## WickerDeer

I'd never heard this song before--it's really cute. I like Jonathan Richman even more now.








* *





Though this is still one of my favorite songs:






And of course, the Vincent Van Gogh song.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

_Absolutely beautiful.
One of the few where
I can really say, 'love'._​


----------



## blossomier




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

TIL this was the sample used in that outro... magnificent:


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Euphoric Nocturne

A demo of the song Do Re Mi by Kurt Cobain. It's originally his vocals and an acoustic guitar. But someone on youtube was able to add drums, guitar and bass to make a full band mockup. It's been stuck in my head for the past week.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Man, heard this for the first time today....and his voice _sigh_


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Jesus how is Deerhoof still so amazing after almost 30 years.


----------



## tanstaafl28




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## eeo




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## taixfai

Thank you Peloton bike commercial for the bop xD


----------



## Aarya




----------



## thisisme

yes! this thread is exactly what i want today! was just thinking i need to find new music today! whoohoo!


----------



## thisisme

also, i think fkj looks like such an enfp


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

@eeo​


----------



## Aarya




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## jetser




----------



## Shodan




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

I think I remember seeing this last year and thinking it was trash;
but I heard the intro earlier today on trending video and was like damn... 
that beat is lit ¯\_(ツ)_/¯​


----------



## Cephalonimbus




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

😭


----------



## jetser




----------



## tanstaafl28

Heard it just today.


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa

I love the spiritual vibes in this song.


----------



## Mark R

I love Tems' voice so much.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Technically I heard this over the summer, but hadn't bothered to check the radio station website until recently to see if they kept a record of playlist:





From the same station but in the last week:


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## superloco3000

The world needs Bach more.


----------



## CountZero

This one, I'm at least a little embarrassed to admit. Not my usual thing...





And there's this one, which is more my cup of tea. Found out that half of Soundgarden is on this track, so it does really make sense now.





@tanstaafl28 Just finding out about Patty Griffin? Some recommended tracks in the same vein: _Forgiveness, Sweet Lorraine, Rain. _I'm also a big fan of the song _Tony_ but it's an entirely different Patty singing on that one...


----------



## Cephalonimbus




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

🥰


----------



## superloco3000




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

I actually like the version in episode 13 with female vocal/humming but this one is alright too. ^


----------



## CountZero




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Mix of genres on it is pretty hypnotizing...


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Holy shit


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa




----------



## ENIGMA2019

.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

wrong thread


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## jetser




----------



## CountZero




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## MilkShakeFloat




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Treeson




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## WickerDeer

I really love this genre and period of music and I don't know what it's called, but I like this kind of uplifting stuff. I wish it was still going on but I don't think it is?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## CountZero

@WickerDeer Pretty sure that's funk, maybe with some R&B and soul. Check out George Clinton, Parliament and Funkadelic. 

I've always been kind of a snob when it comes to J-Pop (or K-Pop), but I'm really liking most of this guy's work...






Anybody know of similar artist(s)?


----------



## CountZero

Some new dark wave incoming from A Perfect Circle's guitarist and founder...


----------



## Winter-Rose




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

qq


----------



## Cephalonimbus




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## thisisme




----------



## Cephalonimbus




----------



## Gamine

Cephalonimbus said:


>


Hmmm different. I’m prob need to listen again. I’m not sure if I like it or not.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

WickerDeer said:


> I really love this genre and period of music and I don't know what it's called, but I like this kind of uplifting stuff. I wish it was still going on but I don't think it is?


Hey Wickerdeer how are you lately?? I miss you!


----------



## jetser




----------



## CanaryBat

Can't get enough of them. Sorry, this is an old song, but I only recently started listening to it a lot (It's kind of hilarious that I am calling this song old) Tell me this is not amazing:


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Gamine

CanaryBat said:


> Can't get enough of them. Sorry, this is an old song, but I only recently started listening to it a lot (It's kind of hilarious that I am calling this song old) Tell me this is not amazing:


Old song .. nah. Great one by them. They have a ton of great music. Posted somewhere recently > this one as a top three by them


----------



## Gamine

jetser said:


>


One of their newer ones





First Steps EP was the first I heard of them.


----------

